# Rifle hunter trying bow hunting



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

First question that needs answered is what is your budget?

You can kill things with cheap bows, but there are advantages to spending a little more money.


----------



## dkuz (Jan 22, 2021)

NewBean said:


> I currently hunt with rifle or shotgun. I hunt duck, upland bird, deer and turkey. Would like to try bow hunting elk this year. I know I am late to the game. Need to find a good bow and set up. What do I need to buy? How does everyone practice? Where does spending money matter the most” where has everyone gone wrong in spending too little or to much.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks


I was in the same boat, I budgeted $700 and got a great used bow, with all the accessories. The best thing to do is find an actual bow shop and have them set you up. 

Then I purchased a target (now three) and just started shooting. Watched the Nock On university classes which also helped. 

I upgraded my sight, but that's it "so far."


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

I started bow hunting from rifle hunting 28 years ago. I never looked back.


----------



## Wiscoboy (Feb 18, 2019)

I would go to a shop and get measured, and shoot a few bows. But in the end, I would try and buy a used bow thats loaded. You may want to offer to pay them for measuring your draw length etc. 

I would start with a block classic target or a rinehart 18-1.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

NewBean.


----------



## Elkaholic98 (Jan 13, 2021)

It depends on the amount you want to spend and how much time you have to practice.

If you’ve never hunted with a bow before I would go for a nice midrange new or used bow. You can get used models that are only a year or two old for cheap if you look hard enough. I would also recommend visiting a bow shop or sporting goods store to try a few out so you know what you are looking for rather than impulse buying a bow you’ve never held before. Trust me, your experience will be way more enjoyable if you get a bow that’s a good fit. Beyond that, I would consider investing in a good sight and rest with micro tune adjustment. Find a release you like and enjoy!

As far as practice is concerned, I prefer to shoot at least five days a week. Don’t overload yourself and focus on good form and shot execution. Address tuning issues as they arise - this forum has a lot of good advice on just about any issue you’re likely to come across.


----------



## NewBean (Jun 3, 2021)

NewBean said:


> I currently hunt with rifle or shotgun. I hunt duck, upland bird, deer and turkey. Would like to try bow hunting elk this year. I know I am late to the game. Need to find a good bow and set up. What do I need to buy? How does everyone practice? Where does spending money matter the most” where has everyone gone wrong in spending too little or to much.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks


1k-2K


----------



## Elkaholic98 (Jan 13, 2021)

NewBean said:


> 1k-2K


If your looking for a high end setup without spending over two then I would look out for a used flagship model from last year or the year before and use the money you save on the bow to buy a high end sight (Spot Hogg, MGB, etc ...) and rest (Hamskea). Again, if you’re just looking to test the waters and don’t really want to go all in yet, then you could probably by a quality setup for $1000 or thereabouts.


----------



## NewBean (Jun 3, 2021)

Elkaholic98 said:


> It depends on the amount you want to spend and how much time you have to practice.
> 
> If you’ve never hunted with a bow before I would go for a nice midrange new or used bow. You can get used models that are only a year or two old for cheap if you look hard enough. I would also recommend visiting a bow shop or sporting goods store to try a few out so you know what you are looking for rather than impulse buying a bow you’ve never held before. Trust me, your experience will be way more enjoyable if you get a bow that’s a good fit. Beyond that, I would consider investing in a good sight and rest with micro tune adjustment. Find a release you like and enjoy!
> 
> As far as practice is concerned, I prefer to shoot at least five days a week. Don’t overload yourself and focus on good form and shot execution. Address tuning issues as they arise - this forum has a lot of good advice on just about any issue you’re likely to come across.


I am over in Oregon. Plan to use it for Northwestern area. Terrain is thick with opening ranging from 10 to 50 yards. I have seen the variety of pull weights. Is that what dictates a midrange bow or is it the length of the bow.


----------



## SlickShot (Feb 20, 2019)

Your best bet, if your looking to get into Archery, is to look around and join a Sportsman`s Club that has a good Archery program or an Archery Club in your area. That way you will see and get to know what it is all about and get some good advise and Info from more experienced archers. I`m sure they will show you what it takes to get started in the sport.
There is lots to learn and starting out on the right foot is your best option at this point, if you try it on your own you will most likely get into bad habits when starting out and they are hard to overcome. 
Best of luck my friend, and welcome to the sport, let us know how it goes.... .


.


----------



## StokesOutdoors (Jun 3, 2021)

Sounds like the common theme is focus on high end accessories and save on the bow by buying used. Good advice considering the accessories can come with you to the next bow should you decide to buy a newer model later on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben7731 (May 28, 2021)

For me personally after a few years,A Comfortable tree stand , I like hang ons tucked behind lots of tree branches, and smooth daw accurate bow vs stiff draw with speed


----------



## Wildcard88 (Dec 14, 2021)

huge adjustment for me personally


----------



## Yother10 (Nov 8, 2021)

I agree. Spending a little more on accessories now can save a lot of money in the long run. I recently upgraded bows and felt like my mediocre sight and stabilizer didn't belong on my upgrade.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State, I love to bird hunt with my 2 labs, and I love archery hunting.


----------



## Huntingfool1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Same here rifle hunter and crossbow. Decided this was the year I give up the crossbow and get a "real" bow.. I definitely will still be rifle hunting but am definitely looking forward to getting out in the middle of the rut with the VxR now


----------



## Aeller4 (Nov 3, 2021)

You can get a decent bow that can be tuned and shot really good. Budget, arrows, time shooting, and the patience to learn


----------



## Spot-on8 (Dec 2, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Brad873 (Sep 30, 2018)

You might consider a bow that has plenty of draw length adjustment as well until you shoot enough to establish good form and can decide on what draw length fits you best. A bow shops measurements will get you close. But having the ability to adjust may come in handy. Some bows have a wide range of adjustment, some bows require you to purchase modules and may require a press to swap them out.


----------



## Bowhunter556 (Dec 14, 2021)

I own 2 diamond infinite edge bows. 1 original and 1 pro. Originally bought for my son so I could adjust it as he grows. I’ve recommended them to people who are new for several reasons. 1.Price point for full set up. 2.Adjustability at home. 3.Ability to move it around to different shooters(wife, daughter, son). I’ve also taken new shooters out and adjusted the bows onsite for the new shooter and get them hitting targets quickly. It also seems like they hold most their value when and if you want to upgrade and decide to resell it.


----------



## Dinkslayer (Oct 31, 2017)

Go for it


----------



## jrodanapolis (8 mo ago)

Samesies - love my 300 WM but can't wait to put the stalk on a big bull while he's screaming in my face. Good luck and welcome to AT!


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Ugh.


----------



## arrowsonpoint (7 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------

